# Opinions on this breeder?



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know anyone who has personally dealt with her, but the information I see online looks promising.


----------



## Kait (May 6, 2021)

cowpony said:


> I don't know anyone who has personally dealt with her, but the information I see online looks promising.


There are many people in Atlantic Canada who have puppies of hers who say the experience was fantastic and their dogs are lovely. There was another breeder though who also came highly recommended who ended up being a sketchy BYB. It’s such a small area around here that people tend to be biased at times, so a non local, unbiased eye can’t hurt.

I’m glad you consider the online info promising. We spoke on the phone at length last night and she was very knowledgable and thorough. It was clear that she was also carefully considering if we were a good home for a puppy which is a good sign to me.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Well, I was impressed looking at her website, and if I was on the east coast, would probably talk to her about a puppy. I would make sure to verify CHIC records/ask for copies of health testing but my quick look found no red flags.


----------



## Kait (May 6, 2021)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Well, I was impressed looking at her website, and if I was on the east coast, would probably talk to her about a puppy. I would make sure to verify CHIC records/ask for copies of health testing but my quick look found no red flags.


We did talk about the health testing last night. The stud dog she’ll be using just completed his testing so it’s not public yet but looks great. There are two possibilities she has for the potential dam. One is a dog she has who is about to turn two, so far all of her tests have been great but obviously they can’t be complete until she has hips done after her second birthday. If for some reason that doesn’t work out, the other possibility is this dog:






Paw Print Pedigrees - Details for U'llbe


Paw Print Pedigrees dog profile for U'llbe. U'llbe is a Standard Poodle




www.pawprintgenetics.com


----------

